# Archangel Gabriel-Photoshoot



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, as promised, heres the first photoshoot of one of my new guys, Archangel Gabriel xDD For them, I was going for a Van Helsing-ish theme, and 'Van Helsing' didn't quiiiiiite fit him xD So, I went with Gabriel x3 
Hes a very funny critter that takes much interest in what I'm doing and always greets me first thing in the morning. All I have to do is hold the mirror up for two seconds and he'll go on a flaring spree for the next ten minutes, even after I take the mirror away  He loves the camera and won't hesitate to pose for it ;-)
So, here is my adorable Gabriel in all his shiny dragonness :lol:


























































































































































Vlads photoshoot will be up later ;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Stunning. It's the only word I can find to fit him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! He's beautiful!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

God you make me so jealous!!! that fish is amazing, im dieing for a dragon! awesome pics!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I love him! Especially how it looks like he has a mask.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, how amazing is he? I love him. You're so lucky to have him. He's got a great face too. He knows he's awesome!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Words can't describe how awesome this fish is!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Know that 'Take My Breath Away' song? That's all I could think about looking at your fish!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much you guys!! :-D I knew he was unique but....WOW, I wasn't expecting such awesome comments! xDDD


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Stunning. It's the only word I can find to fit him.


This


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I wish my local petstore had fish like this!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Elaina said:


> I wish my local petstore had fish like this!


You and me both!


----------



## kristinerose (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so in love with him!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks you guys :-D

lol, yeah, it always surprises me the kind of unusual bettas they get in....I need to remember to ask if they get them from local breeders or not


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG I'm speechless *drools a little again*hahaha


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW was what came to mind his colors are awsome!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

EEEP!!!!!! Eeep!!!!!

You MUST BREED HIM! Seriously, get those babies on Aquabid and no one would even think that the dad is from a pet store! I will seriously.... buy a baby. PLEASE PLEASE breed him!!! LOL


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

to beautiful to put into words... He is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> eeep!!!!!! Eeep!!!!!
> 
> You must breed him! Seriously, get those babies on aquabid and no one would even think that the dad is from a pet store! I will seriously.... Buy a baby. Please please breed him!!! Lol


 
totally agreed!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol! Haha, I would like to breed him....but I highly doubt I could ever find a good female short of Aquabid, and I could afford to import from Thailand....so, if I do, it won't be for a while


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, I think he's a full HM. Pretty sure....


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well I think we can all agree that he is a gorgeous fishie!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:lol: Thanks so much guys  

Yeah, the more I look at him flaring the more I'm thinking HM....so, hes an HM  :lol:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

he is .............AMAZING!!! what an awesome find!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

definately a halfmoon it looks like


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

gooood i cant stop looking at this thread! im so obssessed with your fish! DEFF a hm!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's sooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks you guys! And lol Alex! xDDD Theres a reason he sits by my computer ;-)

I'm working on getting a few more pictures for Vlads photoshoot, but he blew his fins -_-*sigh*


----------

